# Sanding epoxy resin?



## DeputyMike (Oct 15, 2009)

I plan to build a desk soon that has voids in the top. My plan is to fill the voids with mirror coat. But I want the voids to be perfectly flush with the surrounding wood. If I completely fill the voids with the mirror coat and then sand everything smooth, will I be able to get rid of the swirl marks (made by the sander) in the mirror coat? Will applying a coat of polyurethane or the like make the disappear, or not?


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know. Do a test piece or your project will be the test peice.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

You can sand it as smooth as you want, until they are completely gone but the optical characteristics of the epoxy and the poly are close enough that the poly should make small swirls go away if you don't get them all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As Paul Said the epoxy coating will take care of it self ,do 2-3 coats and sand in between,if you don't like the top coat you can sand to a 600-1000 grit finish and then buff it out.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It works just fine. BTDT.


----------

